# Quick shot of me holding my balls



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

1.1 '03 het for high-contrast albinism.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice set of balls you got there! LOL

Hey that shirt looks allot like the one I got


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice snake and shirt :nod:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

whos the dick between them balls








someone had to say it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> whos the dick between them balls
> 
> :laugh: someone had to say it
> [snapback]854378[/snapback]​


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

lol that was a good 1


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha nice. i want a pfury shirt!!


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

lol good 1, i need a piranha shirt


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Brendan said:


> lol good 1, i need a piranha shirt
> [snapback]856568[/snapback]​


Talk to Mike, I thought he was having another batch made due to the high demand.

-PK


----------

